# Members with most ''likes'' and more...



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Is having more ''likes'' make you a more popular member? Is being the member who have the ''most'' likes, the most popular of all?

If your post is being liked by many, what does it mean to you? Are you happy ? Ambivalent? How does a particular post made you to like them?

And,

post your number of ''likes'' here..


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

841 likes.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Likes Received: (205)
Likes Given: (101)

That's almost 2:1 ratio.  For every two likes given to me, I give 1..


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Just post in the Current Listening thread once in a while if you feel you are missing some likes.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

SidJames is perhaps the king of "likes" with some 3600+.

By comparison I have a "mere" 2429.

Just post in the Current Listening thread once in a while if you feel you are missing some likes.

This is one of the best ways to gain "likes" (if such is your goal). Even better if you offer up a short critical response to the music. After all... one of the main reasons many of us are here is to discover music and performances that are "new" to us. In spite of the fact that I have some 3000 CDs, I repeatedly am introduced to new recordings and music. MamaScarlatti and jhar26 have been invaluable resources concerning operatic recordings and DVDs. The same is true of DarkAngel. I must thank kv466 for introducing me to Earl Wild's recordings of Rachmaninoff's concertos. Absolutely phenomenal!! Harpsichord Concerto has been great for suggestions of various Baroque recordings... and Sid can come up with some unique recordings now and then. And this only scratches the surface.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Is elitism rearing it's head here. I feel positively deprived at having received 43 and given 10 likes from 72 posts. In fact I must ask if such a neophyte as myself is allowed to address such lofty Lords of Talk Classical.
Much humble thanks.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Likes Received: 1257
Likes Given: 3104


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not interested in 'number of likes'. I _am_ interested in _what_ was liked. (Hah. Sometimes I can even figure that out.)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

peeyaj said:


> Is having more ''likes'' make you a more popular member? Is being the member who have the ''most'' likes, the most popular of all?
> 
> If your post is being liked by many, what does it mean to you? Are you happy ? Ambivalent? How does a particular post made you to like them?
> 
> ...


I'm definitely dying for the likes they give me!

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

281 posts
555 likes

Not bad!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> 282 posts
> 555 likes
> 
> Not bad!


That's because 25% of your posts are in the funny pics thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Klavierspieler said:


> That's because 25% of your posts are in the funny pics thread.


A "like is a "like," isn't it? I wasn't aware that they had to conform to a certain category.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think it has anything to do with popularity at least not if you give out likes "properly". I give out my likes to things I agree with, find funny or think is well written etc.

I don't dislike anyone on the forum but there are some members who I disagree with. Even though I disagree with some of their opinion or taste I would have and give them a like if their post met the aforementioned criteria.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've probably given more than I have, and I'm sure there is a place you can check your 'tally' on this site -- that having just occurred to me because of your question. 

I'm not much interested in that. You're either saying something which 'pleases' others, or, what is more interesting / important to me is informing those with less information about 'facts' - like the definition of 'neoclassical' music and what that style encompasses. There, if the question is already well answered, I consider it 'taken care of' and just hit "Like." If more detail, or another aspect worth knowing was not stated, I'll add my two and a half cents to the thread.

So much here is just a matter of opinion(s), and we've almost all got'em


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*PetrB* on your profile there is a "likes received" and "likes given" link below your display picture. You currently have 600 likes and have given 1080. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Received: 1937
Given: 3675


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to think it was a sign of something good that my "likes" equaled over 80 percent of my total posts. But, believe me, you can have a lot of likes and still not even come close to being on anyone's Top 50 posters list.

Oh..and please let's not have anyone start one of those...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Posts: 1,828
Likes Received: 1,724
Likes Given: 427

I'm fairly stingy with likes as I find most of you have terrible taste in music. For my fellow Wagnerians and interesting or funny Community Forum posters, I will always have likes available. I never post in _Current Listening _as my gift to you people who hate Wagner.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Polyphemus said:


> Is elitism rearing it's head here. I feel positively deprived at having received 43 and given 10 likes from 72 posts. In fact I must ask if such a neophyte as myself is allowed to address such lofty Lords of Talk Classical.
> Much humble thanks.


what do these big words mean


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Posts: 1,828
> Likes Received: 1,724
> Likes Given: 427
> 
> I'm fairly stingy with likes as I find most of you have terrible taste in music. For my fellow Wagnerians and interesting or funny Community Forum posters, I will always have likes available. I never post in _Current Listening _as my gift to you people who hate Wagner.


I would appreciate some likes from you in the current listening thread. I've been listening to some recording that Solti conducted of Der Ring and I watched that Tristan und Isolde performance conducted by Daniel Barenboim on DVD.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> what do these big words mean


How the Hell do I know I thought they might elicit some likes.
:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

many thanks Composer of avant garde


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I just gave Polyphemus a large number of likes.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I just gave Polyphemus a large number of likes.


So that's why there's smoke billowing from the back of my laptop.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I think that the 30% of my "likes" are from CoAG!  Tsk, Tsk! (or whatever ).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> *PetrB* on your profile there is a "likes received" and "likes given" link below your display picture. You currently have 600 likes and have given 1080. :tiphat:


Thank, you, I suppose; nice to know I read more than I write (listen more than I talk? - Ha ha


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Well, I haven't been here long (not even a month yet), but so far I've made 28 posts and I've had 20 likes. I've given 18. (Which shows I'm not _too_ mean :lol.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Today I got two likes from Couchie. Thank you, Couchie.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

People want to laugh, when you post a mature thing, sometimes difficult, they do not participate enough.

e.g. http://www.talkclassical.com/20119-we-have-very-important.html

I'm worried about that


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Couchie is A Canadian who hates people from Quebec. I'm not a Quebecer anyhow, I just live here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Quebec_sentiment

Martin


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Couchie is A Canadian who hates people from Quebec. I'm not a Quebecer anyhow, I just live here.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Quebec_sentiment
> 
> Martin


Not sure if i should comment on this. I'm afraid i'll get reported.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informant

Philip, worried


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm curious, which people speak english and which people speak french in Canada?, they live in separate zones?, there are different schools?, etc.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Philip said:


> Not sure if i should comment on this. I'm afraid i'll get reported.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informant
> 
> Philip, worried


Then... Do you like people to insult you? Personally, I don't. I won't report you, maybe somebody else will soon.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

aleazk said:


> I'm curious, which people speak english and which people speak french in Canada?, they live in separate zones?, there are different schools?, etc.


French and English are the two official languages in Canada. We speak mainly French in Quebec, where is considered the main language; but French is also spoken in other provinces. My languages are not English nor French, but Spanish. *I am against Quebec separation, I love Canada as a whole. When I chose to come here, I chose Canada over Quebec. People in Quebec are nice, also they are nice in every other province. I* can't tolerate rivality, intolerance... Wars start because of that! BTW, telling me "people in Quebec are not smart" doesn't apply to me.
I am Argentinian. My father was British and my mother was French.

Yes, different schools, but everybody has to study both languages.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Total Posts (2,296)
Likes Received (935)
Likes Given (1220)

Not much to be said about it, except I haven't been around very much, so that's definitely a factor. Also, I was here long before the Likes came into effect.


----------

